
Where is a company where a developer will ACTUALLY be challenged? - somemusicis
Where is a company where a developer will ACTUALLY have to really use their mind to solve NEW and INTERESTING problems on a daily basis?  I feel like every company says they&#x27;re a good environment to grow, expand your mind, be challenged etc. when in actuality it is 99% banal tedious stuff and the biggest challenge is slogging through it all (not really anything that makes you think or expands your mind much).
======
gargravarr
AI is a bit of a buzzword, but working for an AI startup, I see a lot of
talented developers doing some very clever things with code. All of them are
seriously engaged with the projects they're working on and work long hours
because they want to solve the problems.

Beware though, a lot of jobs advertised as 'AI' may not be and may wind up
being banal/tedious as you describe because AI as a field is very, very young
and not fully defined.

------
txutxu
In the worse case, try to automate that boring stuff, build metrics, and see
the improvement.

A chaotic CEO will challenge you at any time too. And will generate new (and
curious) problems. There are many of them.

I use to ask two questions at interviews:

How is a common day for a team member?

What will I be working on from first day?

------
return1
games are a domain where creativity and programming move side-by-side. i don't
know if this is true for companies

